# High School House.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

This is a little spec house that the high school kids get to come and work on for shop class. This is my second one for them. They should be easy, but are a pain in the ash. Go ahead, pick it apart I'mfriggan tired.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

more.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

And then.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks pretty clean! I personally like to build up tub/shower valves out of copper and then three board them into the wall, but that's just me.

You say this was a spec house that you had high school kids working on?

You're a good teacher. Their work looks pretty dang good!


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Are those what people are refering to as a combo or combi fitting , or are they TY's used on there backs in drainage?

Very nice and neat, is there primer on there ? must be clear ? very clean.

I only see one issue trap arm length on the washing machine drain , Is it min. 2 pipe diamiters on trap arms there? 

Very neat and good looking job.

Lifer...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here we need water hammer arresters on the W/M box. Work looks good, clean and neat.:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Lifer said:


> Are those what people are refering to as a combo or combi fitting , or are they TY's used on there backs in drainage?
> 
> Very nice and neat, is there primer on there ? must be clear ? very clean.
> 
> ...


 Those are the combo fittings, I've been trying them out. I like them. I've been using those ox boxes from sioux chief, It's tough to get 4" of pipe in there, so a while back I asked my inspector about it, and he said it was fine. Clear primer.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've gotten to plumb one of those student houses, it was interestiung to say the least. They wouldn't be bad to plumb if it weren't for the 15 bodies standing there watching everything you do. They assigned two of them to clean up behind me, every time I turned around they were tripping me with a broom and throwing away everything I set down, heck yeah that 10' of copper is no good once I cut 3' off of it.:furious: Like anything else, half of them were there to help and learn and the other half were out back lighting garbage fires and smoking grass. :thumbup:
Always wondered on those tub and shower valves if you really save anything going up with pex by the time you buy the adapters and pex drop ear versus a sweat drop ear and 42" of copper. I already have the torch out already and its only saving one solder joint.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> I've gotten to plumb one of those student houses, it was interestiung to say the least. They wouldn't be bad to plumb if it weren't for the 15 bodies standing there watching everything you do. They assigned two of them to clean up behind me, every time I turned around they were tripping me with a broom and throwing away everything I set down, heck yeah that 10' of copper is no good once I cut 3' off of it.:furious: Like anything else, half of them were there to help and learn and the other half were out back lighting garbage fires and smoking grass. :thumbup:
> Always wondered on those tub and shower valves if you really save anything going up with pex by the time you buy the adapters and pex drop ear versus a sweat drop ear and 42" of copper. I already have the torch out already and its only saving one solder joint.


 I'm with you on the 15 kids getting in the way, when only 1 or 2 are actually interested. It's kind of a metaphor for life. And I think I'm going to start changing my tub/ shower valves to all copper with sweat drop ears top and bottom.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Here we need water hammer arresters on the W/M box. Work looks good, clean and neat.:thumbsup:


 We're not required here, and I have not had any problems. Sometimes I think that wirsbo acts like one big hammer arrester as long as it is strapped properly.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

It looks very clean. Good job. Cleaner than alot of Plumbers I have seen. Why the two 3" stacks side by side?


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Clean looking work. Only thing I noticed was next last pic. Unless you were holding that Y back to facilitate other mechanicals, it could be moved forward and worked that change of direction with 90, cut piece, Y. Cheaper and easier than the st 45, 45, cut piece and Y. Looks like the clearance was there. Also let's them think about being economical.

v/r
3/4


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

mssp said:


> It looks very clean. Good job. Cleaner than alot of Plumbers I have seen. Why the two 3" stacks side by side?


 Not my underground.First plumber got fired. I would have actually done an underground. He put everything as close to where the sewer exited the building as he could, with plans to run overhead. The other guy has a reputation of being lazy and sloppy. I guess thats why he went out of business.:thumbsup:


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

neat and clean, looks good


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Saw a few things I might have done different but so what we all do things different in one way or other. I don't see sleeving on water lines coming through concrete, is it there? Home owners will get a lot of years from your professional work. Looks like pride went into it. My kinda guy,,, good job. :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice job Lead...on the pipe and the teaching.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Any potential apprentices out of the deal? :whistling2:

Looks like a nice build....

How much of the work actually gets done by students?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I think your work is nice stuff Lead. I hope the kids had a good time working with you.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Any potential apprentices out of the deal? :whistling2:
> 
> Looks like a nice build....
> 
> How much of the work actually gets done by students?


I have my eye on one, if he doesn't choose to follow in his fathers footsteps, and me a millionaire rancher. The kids do a good chunk of the build, pretty hands on. That's probablly why I'm ordering a 14" and a 10" rough WC's for the upstairs. I guess truss layout will be next semester. They help me with cuts, clean up, and a little install. I give them some fundementals try to make it fun, hoping to maybe spark some interest.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Excellent job, I hope the kids appreciate your efforts.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ianclapham said:


> Excellent job, I hope the kids appreciate your efforts.


 Some do, some could not care less, some are just waiting for high school to be over so they can start prison.:whistling2:


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Some do, some could not care less, some are just waiting for high school to be over so they can start prison.:whistling2:


Ha ha I bet a few see prison before they are 20!!


----------

